# Other Forums (Not make up related) you're a part of.



## Kayteuk (Dec 19, 2008)

I happen to love...
Spoiled Maltese - the largest maltese dog forum and website

What can I say! I love my dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It also gives me a lot of medical info for when something goes wrong, and plus it has amazing pictures!

What other forums are people part of? Post any forums, don't be ashamed! I am looking to broaden interests right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to be a part of...
www.the*studentroom*.co.uk

But that got old...


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

hehe...gaia! Nerdom, I know XD


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Fashion, Beauty, Celebrity gossip, Entertainment, Handbag TV :: handbag.com Been on there about 6 years now - different username though.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

hairextensionforum.com (might be co.uk), exactly what it says on the tin. I used to make and sell a lot of fake hair pieces and that forum is really handy.

chictopia.com, though I usually just perv over other people's wardrobes haha.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_chictopia.com, though I usually just perv over other people's wardrobes haha._

 

Browse Stylish Clothing - Chictopia
Is that how to perv at peoples wardrobes? Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks so much girls, I hope I can find more too!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

I'm on guineapigcages.com forum
Hehehe
I have four piggies, so I go there for tips, health information, etc on owning piggies!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

ojdidntdoit.com/forums





lol, just playin.


----------



## Calhoune (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

I used to be a part of Gaia and a swedish game forum.

Lately I've been trying to find my way through a predominantly male forum (it's a forum for slightly morbid people) and so far I've gotten 13 requests to show my boobs, 5 demands to show my boobs and an offer to get skullf*cked.
Yeah. I'm probably going to move on >.>


----------



## rbella (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

^^^That sounds like a great group of men! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read:
Ohnotheydidn't
pinkisthenewblog
Ohmythatsawesome

that sums it up


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

does my son's school PTA web forum count.....






  Nahhh didn't think so


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Mainly scifi/fantasy lit. forums *blush*, for instance A Song of Ice and Fire and the Tad Williams' forums.

I mostly just lurk though, like here!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

The first ... The only ... The best .... Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gosh, m so booooorin ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, coupla social networking sites like FB and orkut


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

specktra doesn't like to share my daily-allotted-forum-time with anyone else.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_specktra doesn't like to share my daily-allotted-forum-time with anyone else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yea, but I dont give my Specktra time to anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FB and orkut - I only check my accounts and scrapbooks on weekends ... And am on Specktra the whole week


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well since I have more time off I thought some of us could surf around a bit!


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

since im a cellphone gadget freak i go on howardforums.com, its broken down by cellphone/company/post paid/prepaid and the lounge area is where people show off their toys (gadgets) crazy non cellphone related stuff

babycenter.com babyzone.com baby-gaga.com, march2009moms.forummotion.net
(see a theme here lol)

there are others but they help me with my mp3 collection and if i tell u all....id have to kill you all lolol


----------



## *Stargazer* (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

CreditBoards.com - Credit Help, Credit Repair Tips, News, Forums 

A Marine Officer Wives' forum

The Comics Curmudgeon


----------



## Brie (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

I always go onto Punk Rock Domestics and Miss Vintage Forums


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_ 
chictopia.com, though I usually just perv over other people's wardrobes haha._

 
Me too. I try not to go that often, makes me want to shop too much.


----------



## lara (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

Vogue Australia.
A couple game related *chans.
A handful of game related forums.
SomethingAwful.
A handful of blues and soul forums.


----------



## user79 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Other Forums (Not make up related) your a part of.*

A few other music related forums, one of which I also moderate


----------



## Arisone (Dec 22, 2008)

Television Without Pity: I love the snarkiness and brutal honesty from the user
regarding films and tv shows
U2 Feedback: a u2/music/etc board
3 Fat Chicks On A Diet- for weight loss support


----------



## Retro (Dec 23, 2008)

the Fashion Spot - Powered by vBulletin - one of the best fashion/entertainment/beauty/trend/art forum out there!


----------



## jrm (Dec 24, 2008)

uhmmm .. well .. one of the sites I use a lot other than this one is

Skylines Australia

It's a site for the type of car I have (Nissan Skyline) .. lol .. 

... Yes, i'm a geek girl car nut who is addicted to MAC ...


----------



## BloodMittens (Dec 26, 2008)

Also guilty of Gaiaonline/GO-GAIA <~~ old name <3


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 26, 2008)

I mostly frequent a Performance Car forum. 

I love my car.


----------



## user46 (Dec 26, 2008)

purse forum
chictopia


----------



## trojanchick99 (Dec 26, 2008)

TelevisionWithoutPity since forever, even when they were MightyBigTV.
A USC fansite, WeAreSC.com -I'm a football fanatic.
OhNoTheyDidn't- Not really a forum but there is lots of snarky commentary.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 27, 2008)

Acurazine.com
Saltwaterfish.com
Reefcentral.com


----------



## Tin Angel (Dec 27, 2008)

sickpuppiesworldcrew.net (For the Australian band Sick Puppies)
yesssaid.com/forum (A Tori Amos/Kate Bush forum)
Otherwise I just get my fix on LiveJournal.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 27, 2008)

slickdeals.net gotta love me some coupon codes! especially their VS thread!


----------



## Urbana (Dec 28, 2008)

im in a few spanish ones:
foro vogue
foro destierro
hasta arriba de foros y sucedaneos

and a few more i dont really like, i just go like 5 times a year :S and check


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh I forgot about Purse Forum. I rarely post though, just browse and drool over which bag to get next!


----------



## anita22 (Dec 29, 2008)

Vogue Australia


----------



## zzoester (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a moderator on iamtan which is a forum about (yep, you guessed it!) tanning!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 3, 2009)

Chans
Gaygamer
Thefashionspot(which I need an account to omg anyone wanna invite ;_


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a nerd so you'll also find me on the forum Thinkbroadband.com - username caffn8me


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 3, 2009)

The only other forum I read and post on regularly is a music forum which is local to my area. I spend a lot less time on there since I discovered Specktra a few years ago.


----------



## miss-lilly (Jan 5, 2009)

purseforum.com

thefashionspot.com


----------



## shea_47 (Jan 5, 2009)

www.craftster.org




i love creating stuff and the forums are really active with super creative people and lots of good photos


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2009)

My SpecV - Your Ultimate Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V Resource

my husband and I own that site, it's for 2002-current Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec Vs... I'm currently on a hiatus, the boys pissed me off too much, heh.  Boys + cars = drama.  Seriously.

I also am on Bengal Cat Forums :: Index since I have a bengal, and other forums (mostly car ones) here and there.


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 7, 2009)

justbreastimplants.com

great site with wonderful ladies; and not just about the boobies lol!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jan 7, 2009)

Havanese Forum 
SoulCysters.com: Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) Treatment & Resources ( I have PCOS and this forum has been great help to me understanding it.)


----------



## Willa (Jan 7, 2009)

I was going on a french canadian board (general discussion) since 2002, but stopped going because people are freaks there... it's weird to explain but it's like  everyone has something to prove to anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Right now I only come here


----------

